# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Hopefully there will not be an Alpha or Beta . . .

## JEK



----------


## JEK

While there are 26 letters in our traditional alphabet, there are only 21 storm names on the annual hurricane lists, skipping letters like Q, U, X, Y, and Z. The World Meteorological Organization, or WMO, which creates the name lists, does not use those letters because of the lack of names that start with those letters.

----------


## Dennis

You had me at Ginger Zee.

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

They are now up to Wilfred. Your hope will not come true it looks like.

----------


## KevinS

There is an Alpha.  It is a sub-tropical storm off of the coast or Portugal, which is forecast to cross over Portugal into the Bay of Biscay.

----------


## KevinS

And now Beta in the Gulf of Mexico.

----------


## JEK



----------


## elgreaux

Alpha and Beta have already formed and been named, I believe the last time they ran through the full list was in 2005 when they got as far as Zeta...which is interesting as Zeta is the 6th letter in the Greek alphabet while Z and Zed come last in ours...
perhaps IZZZY can shed some light on that as our resident "Izzi-pedia" and sporting two zeds....!

----------


## fins85258

There is 1 more letter

Sir :Big Laugh:

----------

